# The spiritual blindness of fallen humanity (Gregory the Great)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2020)

After its banishment from the joys of Paradise, the human race came to the pilgrimage of this present life with a heart blind to spiritual understanding. If the divine voice had said to this blind heart, “Follow God!” or, “Love God!” (as was said to it in the Law), once this was uttered, the numbing cold of its obtuseness would have prevented it from grasping what it heard.

Gregory the Great, _Exposition_ _on the Song of Songs _(594-98), trans. Mark DelCogliano (Collegeville MN: Liturgical Press, 2012), p. 109.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

